# Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen



## stefansdl (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sport und Angelfreunde,

da die bestehenden  Themen diesbezüglich etwas veraltet sind, bzw. es ja immer wieder Neuerungen gibt, frage ich nocheinmal nach.
Ich möchte in absehbarer Zeit meinen Bootsführerschein (See+Binnengewässer) machen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Onlineschulen? z.B. http://www.bootsfuehrerschein.de/

Gruß Stefan


----------



## crocodile (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Ja, kann ich nur empfehlen. Wird alles sehr anschaulich dargestellt und man ist gut vorbereitet auf die Prüfung. Habe aber vor 2 Jahren noch nach dem alten Prinzip geschrieben, kein multiple choice. Habe insgesamt keine 300€ für beide, See- und Binnenschein, bezahlt. 2 Monate bei Rolf Dreyer online gelernt, mir kam das Eis dazwischen, da habe ich einen Monat zusätzlich gebucht.


----------



## Cocu (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Nur die Theorie online vorher büffeln kann man auch wunderbar kostenlos (oder wenn's etwas gebracht hat gegen eine kleine Spende) hier:
http://www.wassersport-akademie.org/
Einfach laut Anleitung die Powerkurse absolvieren, evtl. zeitlich etwas an die eigenen Pläne anpassen und man kann die Theorie mit 100 % bestehen!

Dann fehlt noch die Navigation und die Praxis / Knoten!


----------



## stefansdl (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Vielen dank erstmal für die Antworten. 

Wie läuft die Navigationskunde ab? AUch online oder im praktischen Unterricht?


----------



## Isarfischerin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Zu den Onlinekursen kann ich nichts sagen, aber schaut Euch auch immer mal die Angebote der örtlichen Volkshochschulen an. 

Wir haben Küste und Binnen über eine VHS in unserer Gegend gemacht. Der Kursleiter bei uns war der Inhaber einer angesehenen Segelschule am Starnberger See - sozuagen Qualitätsware -, aber der Preis war (einschließlich Praxis und Unterlagen!!!)  nicht wesentlich höher als bei den Onlineangeboten. 

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Ich hab grad letzte Woche meinen SBF Binnen gemacht. Zwar nicht online aber egal. 

Für die Theorieprüfung musst du einfach nur Fragen aus den Prüfungsbögen üben, da sehe ich gar kein Problem das Online zu machen.
Mehr wie die Fragen aus den Bögen kommt da nicht dran.

Zum SBF See und Navigieren kann ich dir leider nichts sagen...

Greets


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Da am Rhein auch weiterhin NUR die 5PS Benziner frei sind, interessiert mich das auch. 


Ich habe das Thema bisher nicht verfolgt - aber muss man für den reinen Binnen auch x Praxisstunden und eine praktische Prüfung ablegen?


----------



## crocodile (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Praxisstunden braucht man nicht zwingend. Praxisprüfung schon, und da ist es durchaus hilfreich, wenn man das Boot und die Manöver schonmal gefahren ist. Ich bin mit einer Praxisstunde (20 Minuten) ausgekommen, bin aber ca. 1 Stunde mit an Bord gewesen als andere ihre Manöver fuhren. Das hilft auch schon. Wenn Du den Seeschein vor dem Binnen machst, sparst Du Dir die 2. praktische Prüfung, anders herum nicht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Ich habe meinen BFS Binnen über bootsführerschein.rlp gemacht und muß sagen das ich es nicht wieder machen würde.
Sie locken mit sehr günstigen Tarifen, aber wenn man eine 2. Fahrstunde benötigt wird es richtig teuer.
1 Fahrstunde waren 45min zu zweit, jeder "durfte" ca. 20min fahren, der andere hat Knoten geübt.

Der Schulungsabend war grottenschlecht, des "Lehrer" erzählte von deinen Törns, aber nichts wichtiges.
Teilweise erreichte man die Leute nicht, meine Anmeldung zur Prüfung wurde verschlampt usw usw.

Wenn ihr könnt und wollte, macht euren "Lappen" in einer anständigen Bootsfahrschule, ist zwar Teurer dafür stimmt die Qualität.

In RLP (eventuell in anderen BL auch) muß man im übrigen an keinem Kurs teilnehmen, man kann sich einfach zu einer Prüfung anmelden, allerdings sollte man dann richtig pauken und einen Kumpel mit Boot haben damit man die Manöver lernen kann.
Ich habe über www.tim-koester.de (http://www.tim.sf-ub.de/www2/trainer_online/sbf_binnen_mc/index.html) gelernt, eine klasse Seite mit Übungsmodus - so habe ich mir alles "eingebleut".
Von bootsführerschein-rlp.de kam nichts, außer dem Angebot zu "guten" Preisen diverse Fragebögen und Bücher zu kaufen.


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Moin...
Es gibt durchaus taugliche Onlineschulungen, aber einen VHS-Kurs von einer örtlichen "Segelschule" würde ich immer vorziehen. 
Mein Bruder hat vor nicht allzulanger Zeit die Dinger sich mal angesehen, dann aber über die VHS den Kram (nach neuer Ordnung) gemacht. Einige Teilnehmer hatten vorher schon erfolglos einen "Onlinekurs" absolviert.
Davon ab: ICH würde beide Scheine machen - SBF See und danach "nur" noch Binnen Theorie. Da die See-Praxis der Binnenpraxis übergeordnet ist, geht es nur so herum - anders herum darf man sich den Praxisstress zwei mal antun.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Stimmt, hatte ich fast vergessen... Die VHS bei uns bietet das auch an, sogar zu einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## stefansdl (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.Na hat denn jemand speziell Erfahrung mit 

http://www.bootsfuehrerschein.de/

gemacht?


----------



## Cocu (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wenn ihr könnt und wollte, macht euren "Lappen" in einer anständigen Bootsfahrschule, ist zwar Teurer dafür stimmt die Qualität.



Das stimmt leider so absolut nicht! Ich möchte (und darf hier wahrscheinlich) keine Namen nennen, aber ich habe direkt zuhause an der Ostseeküste nen Einwöchigen Kurs bei einer renommierten Segelschule gemacht für den SBF See und Binnen zusammen.
Ohne meine 3-monatige Vorbereitung auf der von mir oben genannten Seite wäre ich bei der Theorie vollkommen aufgeschmissen gewesen, maximal 10 % des Prüfungsstoffes kann man innerhalb dieser Woche von den Lehrern lernen, alles andere muss man sich selbst beibringen!

Für die Praxis ist solch ein Wochenkurs absolut top, aber in der Theorie sollte man vorher schon einigermaßen sicher sein!!! Leider besteht die Praxis auch nur aus maximal 4 Ausfahrten, bei denen jeder ein paar Mal die in der Prüfung geforderten Manöver fahren durfte.


----------



## Isarfischerin (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Servus Franky,

absolut richtig: Wer beides machen will (was absolut Sinn macht), der sollte UNBEDINGT mit Küste anfangen. Dann braucht Ihr zum Erwerb des Binnenscheins nur noch die Theorieprüfung Binnen absolvieren - jedenfalls, wenn Ihr Euch innerhalb eines halben Jahres für die Binnen-Prüfung anmeldet.

Haben wir auch so gemacht, weil: Andersrum geht das nicht.

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Shadpoker (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Moin,

ich hab die beiden Scheine im  3 Wochen Kurs gemacht.


1 Ausfahrt und denn Prüfung hier in Lübeck.

Online würde ich niemals machen, denn es fehlt an Infos wegen Navigation, so sehe ich das.

Ausserdem macht das Lernen in einer angenehmen Gruppe mehr Spass #6


----------



## xxstxr70 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Online - Erfahrungen*

Ich denke man kann dies nicht pauschalisieren. Jeder hat sein Art und Weise wie er am besten lernt. Ich hatte den Binnen und habe den Seeschein in Eigenregie gemacht. Die Fragebögen habe ich mit http://www.online-pruefen.de/ gelernt. Absolut super und kostenfrei. Habe aber freiwillig 20€ gespendet. Für die Navigation habe ich mir ein Buch ( das vom Dreyer) gekauft welches über die verlangte Navigation hinaus noch weiter führt. Die Navigationsaufgaben waren dort includiert, incl. Karten. Eine gute Navianleitung findet amn auch auf youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMQkUxzCqkk. Bei dem Prüfungsausschuß zahlt man für die gesamte Prüfung 78€. Das Boot für die praktische Prüfung mußt Du selber stellen, aber das macht ein in der Regel ein Kollege vom Fischen oder Bootsfahren gerne.
Von Fahrschulen wie RLP und Konsorten kann ich nur dringendst abraten. Das WE bringt Dir gar nichts. Die Theorie mußt Du selber büffeln. Die eine Fahrstunde.........weitere kosten dann richtig. Und bei der Prüfung anmelden und bezahlen darfst Du Dich dann eh selber. Also für was die Fahrschule????
Wenn Fahrschule, dann bei einem Yacht  oder Bootsclub. Die dauern wie bei der Volkshochschule länger und sind auch meist guter Qualität.
Viel Erfolg.


----------

